# Constipation--miracle was prozac



## pghwoman (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi all,I just joined because of the miracle I just experienced. For 28 years I have suffered nonstop with severe constipation, bloating, pain daily like many of you talk about---dependent on enemas and laxatives--and eventually those failed to work. I read somewhere that a small dose of prozac could be beneficial. I had been on 20 mg of prozac years before and never noticed anything improving in my bowel pattern. So about 1 month ago I tried 10 mg pf prozac and it has completely cured my problem! I emphasize-- 10 mg.How many of you have tried this/know about it??I consider it a miracle because my bowels started working NORMALLY in 2 days, just with the prozac, no enemas. It has continued for over a month now.Eli Lily needs to market prozac for this don't you think!??? There are so many of us that have suffered years! Terrible.grateful in Pittsburgh


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Are you saying that reducing from 20mg to 10mg did the trick?It's interesting.


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

Yeah, I have to say - you're pretty lucky if that worked for you! My GI has me on fiber supplements, stool softener, and laxatives daily and I'm still severely constipated! Not to mention I take anti-depressants on top of that, which do nothing for either condition.Maybe the timing was just right!


----------

